# Where is Kahlan?



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

She used to post almost daily, haven't read a thing from her in days?!! Maybe my spelling is bad!


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Last activity was Christmas evening.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

MIA send out search party


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Awww I've been missed. I feel so loved! <3 I'm still here. Things were just crazy the past few days. And I got a new puppy and she's been keeping me busy. But now that Christmas is over it should slow down!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Gotta love puppies.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> View attachment 9094
> View attachment 9095
> View attachment 9096


 Looks like fun.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Welcome to the dog owners club!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> View attachment 9094
> View attachment 9095
> View attachment 9096


That is Great!


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Take lots of pictures and love the heck out of her, they don't stay young for long.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I taught my dog to 'paw' I wish I didn't. When she is excited and trying to please me, she will sit and 'paw' when I would be much happier if she just sat.

Also, i tried to train my dog to 'settle'. It took a lot of effort, and didn't seem to work, but I think her 'down' command is top notch, ie some of the settle command rubbed off and became part of the down command.

'leave it' is a great command. It helps me to protect her when she is getting to curious or bitey with something that might hurt her. For example, garden bamboo will get stuck between her upper teeth, I can't always get to her fast enough, but the 'leave it' command keeps her safe long enough to get to her.(obviously we don't keep bamboo anymore)


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Dogs,(especially puppies)are the best!....train her well and she will be your bff....all of ours were and are.I think the females are a little bit smarter.....


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

New puppy & you think things are going to slow down. :68:


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

The chewing phase will pass. I lost a guitar processor, a cell phone, bluetooth headsets, earphones but it will pass..........


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Get in 6mos - 1yr get another puppy.
You'll be amazed at how the older dog will help train the younger one and.... take a lot of those sharp puppy bites so you won't have to.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

He is too stinkin cute!!! I'm sure he's keeping you busy!
Good to hear you'll being playing with us again!!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> The chewing phase will pass. I lost a guitar processor, a cell phone, bluetooth headsets, earphones but it will pass..........


I lost all the ornaments off the bottom of the Christmas tree, and some wooden treads on my basement staircase. But I loved that dog.

What breed is your puppy?


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

sideKahr said:


> I lost all the ornaments off the bottom of the Christmas tree, and some wooden treads on my basement staircase. But I loved that dog.
> 
> What breed is your puppy?


According to the vet she thinks mixed beagle/pitt. She's growing like crazy. When I got her Dec 26th she weighed 3lbs and now she's 13lbs. She's an absolute handful but so worth it. I really didn't think I would fall in love as hard as I have.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

I think instead of Bella though I should have named her No or Stop or Don't Chew That! I know those must be what she thinks her name is.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Dogs/puppies are very easy to love, Kahlan, don't be a stranger, we've missed you.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

Kahlan said:


> I think instead of Bella though I should have named her No or Stop or Don't Chew That! I know those must be what she thinks her name is.


The solution: toys toys and more toys, get her the ones with the squeakers, they seem to love those the best.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> I think instead of Bella though I should have named her No or Stop or Don't Chew That! I know those must be what she thinks her name is.


 Grand son gave my dog a name I should not post here but starts with an A. Dog knocks him down a lot.
Good to see you around.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Moonshinedave said:


> Dogs/puppies are very easy to love, Kahlan, don't be a stranger, we've missed you.


Thanks!  I'm still around. Just being quiet for a change.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

How have you been doing on your emergency stores Kahlan?


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Train, train, train.
You need to start now on obedience training, it will pay off big time.
Good looking pup.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> How have you been doing on your emergency stores Kahlan?


Not so good right now. Unemployed and all. Putting back water every day since that's free. And more eggs mineral oiled than we could possibly eat in years but that's about it right now.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

tango said:


> Train, train, train.
> You need to start now on obedience training, it will pay off big time.
> Good looking pup.


Working on that. She's actually pretty good. I think I got very lucky with her.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Howdy Kahlan, good to see you back.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Awesome. Hope you're well.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hey Kahlan. Good to see Ya. Sorry to hear your unemployed.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Welcome back K,
Puppies are a great thing.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

I've been wondering where you've been. I havent been posting much either.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Glad to see you. Have fun with your new guard dog!


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

RNprepper said:


> Glad to see you. Have fun with your new guard dog!


Yea she's a ferocious guard dog. Gets so excited anytime anybody comes to the door that she pees all over them.


----------



## RNprepper (Apr 5, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Yea she's a ferocious guard dog. Gets so excited anytime anybody comes to the door that she pees all over them.


Ha! I like little dogs for security. Our lab is worthless as a guard dog, but no one can get close to my son's house with his Maltipoo. It's the best alarm system in the world. BTW, I remember a story in the news about a burgler who was caught and then identified by the toy poodle's pee on his leg! The little dog did what he could and it was enough!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh yeah, missed you--


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Aww you guys making me feel so loved.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Now I was thinking' You posted what would you suggest for a beginning woman.... I figured you found the answer, an experienced man!
And that's where you went MIA! :rofl3::rofl3::rofl3:


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Urinal Cake said:


> Now I was thinking' You posted what would you suggest for a beginning woman.... I figured you found the answer, an experienced man!
> And that's where you went MIA! :rofl3::rofl3::rofl3:


ROFL! That's too funny. If only that were the case


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> ROFL! That's too funny. If only that were the case


Right!? If they only realized the glue used to bind the world together...was estrogen...Not testosterone!!! :lol:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

BagLady said:


> Right!? If they only realized the glue used to bind the world together...was estrogen...Not testosterone!!! :lol:


I am married, and my partner at work is a woman.

No matter where I am, my knee-jerk response to anything is, "Yes, dear."


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Denton,
That's the same reaction that my wife has when I say anything, well aside from when I mention that I might go out with the "little red haired girl" down the street. Her answer to that one never changes... "What ever you feel you have to do..."

That line has undertones of "I will own everything and you won't even have the little red haired girl". Scary!

My wife, for the most part is very submissive as long as I am leading. I didn't train her - she came that way. I do love her though.


----------

